# hot spot shield and ichat



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm using a hot spot shield but is there any way to get a perminate for mac because every time I use it it changes my ip? Cause Id love that if there is you know for IP address I'm not very good at explaining this rofl. Um Or how to make it perminate? Um also in Ichat is there a way to group chats and like in AIM how it displays the time next to the user how long they have been on for? In the name is there a way to do that in Ichat? Thatd be awesome! Thanks guys! Hope someone can help.

jilly85


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Your ISP determines you IP address, so if you want a static one, you have to contact them about it. Most will do it, but at a price.

For iChat, See if Chax does what you want.


----------



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ohh static, who do I contact for that? Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Like I said, your ISP, Internet Service Provider.


----------



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ah ok I see thanks, but chax I looked it up doesnt seam to have timestamp for aim? Id like to know if I could how long my users have been on for in aim ichat, hope someone can help? Thanks.


----------

